

The Errors of Edward Snowden and His Global Hypocrisy Tour - reaganing
http://www.vanityfair.com/online/eichenwald/2013/06/errors-edward-snowden-global-hypocrisy-tour

======
MattyRad
>To hunt for needles, the N.S.A. needs a global haystack that can be used for
data mining. That is what the data collection is all about; no one has any
interest in listening in on innocuous calls or reading pointless e-mails. This
is all about using computers—massive, massive computers—and using complex
models and algorithms to find the needles, rather than hoping to guess how to
keep Americans safe, just in case the Ed Snowdens of the world might get upset
with more intelligent approaches.

>Which brings us back to Snowden’s global hypocrisy tour. I think nothing has
more thoroughly damaged Snowden’s “whistle-blower” persona than his
bizarre—and, I would say, cowardly—decision to rely on some of the countries
with the greatest history of oppression to help keep him out of the Americans’
hands.

It's staggering how inept this article is.

------
sampsonjs
"Ecuador blah blah blah". Somehow, I feel that wherever Snowden ends up, said
country will quickly become the second coming of the Third Reich in US state
media. Note to the Vanity Fair hack: Snowden never cleared customs in Russia.

~~~
jayfuerstenberg
I could read a few paragraphs and just got sick of this article.

You called the author right, he's a hack at best.

------
Mikeb85
It doesn't cease to amaze me how many people are willing to defend the police
state and surveillance for a marginal? increase in security...

Throughout history regimes have proven far more dangerous to their own
citizens than to other countries (Hitler rounding up Jews, Stalin and Mao
starving their own, Pol Pot, various genocides in Africa, etc...). The average
American needs to wake up.

~~~
jayfuerstenberg
The average American = the proverbial frog in the pot.

It'll take some seriously hot water to wake people up.

